# GSG Offers HoopMaster One-Size Kit



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The HoopMaster One-Size Kit available from GSG has everything you need to get started to speed up the hooping process compared to traditional methods. Created with simplicity and durability in mind, the HoopMaster tubular hooping system is designed for ease of use and a short learning curve for quick returns in productivity and profitability. 

The system prepares a smooth sewing area. A grid makes for easy design placement, and fixture arms hold the tubular hoop square with the work surface and directly over the lower ring. All you have to do is align the shirt and press the hoop down. There is no need for tape, clips, or adhesive. 

Magnetic flaps hold the backing material in place over the lower ring while you hoop the garment. There is no hardware to adjust or lose when changing logo location or hoop size. Pins on the fixture automatically square it with the work surface. 

Simply lift up the fixture and set it down in a new location using the self-aligning pins. The raised rim recesses the hoop ring at the correct depth every time holding the garment taut while being embroidered.

The One-Size Kit includes the station, FreeStyle mounting base, T-Square, Pocket Guide, and one fixture with FreeStyle Arm. The most common first size is the 15 cm. Fixtures for other sizes can be added. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

